# Finally! New program guide coming from Rogers



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Got this in the mail yesterday:










I've stated before, I haven't been a fan of the ancient looking Rogers program guide. Very happy to be seeing them finally update theirs. 

They have more details here: http://rogers-tv-enhancements.com/

Being enabled between January 15 and February 29, 2012.

Anyone see the updates on their boxes yet?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I just read mine from the mail yesterday. What concerns me is what they call "Enhanced HD PVR" what the hell is Enchanced?? They don't list which models this update is good for.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I love the old school guide. When Rogers first offered the interactive guide I freaked... then found out how to switch it to default to the original.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

The current ui that the guide is comprised of is just plain ugly. This update is mainly to eke pace with the slicker looking ui of the Bell Fibe TV boxes.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I love the old school guide. When Rogers first offered the interactive guide I freaked... then found out how to switch it to default to the original.


How on earth can anyone love that steaming pile of crap of an interface? XX)


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Is there a way to force this update? Or will it just happen when it happens?


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

From the pictures that I see here and on other Rogers related sites about this I think this will only work on the newer Cisco Explorer 86xx HD boxes. I wonder if this 
update will open up the usb or firewire ports...


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

spiffychristian said:


> I also just read that the ability to pause live TV is only on some 8642 model or something.
> 
> We don't have any new HD or PVR boxes so it looks like we will be losing the ability to pause too?


DO you rent or buy?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I hope this new Rogers On Demand interface is faster than the current On Demand interface. The current On Demand interface is slow as Molasses.

As for the Guide, I'll wait and see what it's like before commenting.

as far as I know, all my boxes are new Cisco boxes. One is rented, the other I bought. I think buying a box is gonna bite me in the butt, Rogers seems to keep on updating/changing them.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Kosh said:


> *I hope this new Rogers On Demand interface is faster than the current On Demand interface. The current On Demand interface is slow as Molasses.*
> As for the Guide, I'll wait and see what it's like before commenting.
> 
> as far as I know, all my boxes are new Cisco boxes. One is rented, the other I bought. I think buying a box is gonna bite me in the butt, Rogers seems to keep on updating/changing them.


Check the link to the rogers website.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I know the ui is ugly at sin but it's easy to use and is simple. The new ui is going to be complicated as hell and annoying. Developers these days try to make things to feature rich they implement useless junk nobody wants or needs... mark my words... you will all regret the new guide! beejacon :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I know the ui is ugly at sin but it's easy to use and is simple. The new ui is going to be complicated as hell and annoying. Developers these days try to make things to feature rich they implement useless junk nobody wants or needs... mark my words... you will all regret the new guide! beejacon :lmao::lmao::lmao:


If you've ever used a TIVO, the thing is extremely simple to use. I don't find anything about the Rogers UI simple, even the basic features are poorly laid out, but the lack of basic functionality is appalling. Once you have those features, it's really hard to do without. 

I haven't seen or used the new Rogers program guide, and coming from Rogers... there is a high chance that they'll muck it up. I will be cautiously optimistic that it will have some of the features I'm desperately looking for. 

PS... anybody have their's updated yet?


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

ehMax said:


> If you've ever used a TIVO, the thing is extremely simple to use. I don't find anything about the Rogers UI simple, even the basic features are poorly laid out, but the lack of basic functionality is appalling. Once you have those features, it's really hard to do without.
> 
> I haven't seen or used the new Rogers program guide, and coming from Rogers... there is a high chance that they'll muck it up. I will be cautiously optimistic that it will have some of the features I'm desperately looking for.
> 
> PS... anybody have their's updated yet?


Nope, still the old ugly UI. I will be nice that its a full 1080p/i so that I don't get those side bars every time I open the guide.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone have it updated??


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Not yet, I eagerly check every morning.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> Anyone have it updated??


Nope not still yet.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

DO you both own your hardware? Just wondering if that makes a difference.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> DO you both own your hardware? Just wondering if that makes a difference.


My family and I rent 2 Cisco PVR's and neither one has been pushed and update.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, I haven't seen this update yet, either.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I have 2 cisco's PVRs one I bought from costco and other I get for free from Rogers.
I still have the old interface, but that said I read on the website they want to charge $40 for the enhanced look, plus the chance to sync both recordings on the PVRs. So that said they can kiss my rear end.. I am so sick of them nickel and dime us to death.
as for Rogers on Demand - it works only 50% of time i want to watch it, it is slow and painful not to mention pixels all the time.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> I have 2 cisco's PVRs one I bought from costco and other I get for free from Rogers.
> I still have the old interface, but that said I read on the website they want to charge $40 for the enhanced look, plus the chance to sync both recordings on the PVRs. So that said they can kiss my rear end.. I am so sick of them nickel and dime us to death.
> as for Rogers on Demand - it works only 50% of time i want to watch it, it is slow and painful not to mention pixels all the time.


I don't know where you got the $40 from. 



> Coming soon! These upgrades will be made available at *no additional charge* to customers with Enhanced HD Boxes and PVRs.


We're Enhancing Your Rogers TV Experience!

You may be talking about this. 



> *Whole Home PVR *
> 
> Enjoy a seamless TV entertainment experience with an Enhanced HD PVR.
> Connect up to 8 Enhanced HD PVRs and Enhanced HD Boxes in your house. Up to 6 Enhanced HD Boxes can be connected to up to 2 Enhanced HD PVRs
> ...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> You may be talking about this.


Probably also they want $40 to make my other TVs digital.. another flat fee..

I am so going to ride out my contract till august and then climb my roof and install an HD arial - and I am done with the monthly payments. 

all they have done so far is cancel channels raise prices on the ones remaining and call it your choice TV programming.. LMAO..


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone have their program guide updated yet?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Not yet! 

I'm beginning to wonder about this. I did receive a booklet in the mail on the subject a few weeks back. I should check the date(s) on that. Because February has come and gone. March is almost is over, and no new guide.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Note to Rogers:* Forget about Nextbox 2.0. Worry about Currentbox 1.0 and update the guides already. It looks like you went running before putting on your running shoes.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sorry for updates. I have the update. If you call Rogers, they can manually push the update to you. (At least, they could for me)

Don't bother.

The new program guide is a pile of $#!!. 

It looks pretty, it has some nice features, but it's bug ridden. 

- Random recordings will give me error messages. 
- It can be very slow, and unresponsive. 
- Some things are taken away. Most notably, you can't do slow motion, or advance forward or backward frame by frame. I love doing this for reviewing soccer highlights, but also if I want to take a picture of a specific frame. 
- Their's just these weird quirks here and there that make no sense. 

It's half-baked, and I'm calling Rogers to see if I can go back to the old guide for now. 

Man, I wish Tivo was available in Canada, or if Apple would spank Rogers @$$ and show them how to do hardware / interface.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Good to know. I just might dump them then. Thanks.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

ehMax said:


> - Random recordings will give me error messages.
> - It can be very slow, and unresponsive.
> - Some things are taken away. Most notably, you can't do slow motion, or advance forward or backward frame by frame. I love doing this for reviewing soccer highlights, but also if I want to take a picture of a specific frame.
> - Their's just these weird quirks here and there that make no sense.


you mean there is nothing new.. I always have issues with my recordings and ROD.. it is lame.. now the pluckers - make me watch commercials.. and I am disallowed to fast forward them .. A$$Holes.. why have ROD and force me to watch commercials I do it because I want more family time not less watching commercials..

it takes sooo long to connect to ROD or TMN too.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Good; then I'm happy that i'm "stuck" with the old guide. 

Perhaps they aren't pushing it to old subscribers because they know it stinks?


----------



## dstanic (Feb 18, 2012)

Apple doesn't know what to do with their billions of dollars? Start a cable/satellite company with live TV channels (think outside iTunes!)


----------

